# Can Homer Home If.....?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ok let me start with my loft ...its under a big hill and after that its all trees tall trees. my homer never flew around the loft before they been out almost everyday for months now .. they fly to the roof but even tho they are on the roof the cant see over the hill.

so my question is "can homer home if they never flew around the loft?"

thank you 
Blong


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

if they were born there they should have no problem homing there no matter how many trees you have .


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> if they were born there they should have no problem homing there no matter how many trees you have .


but they never took to the sky before ... ever


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Some will some will not. I got six new young birds when I first started. They had been in my loft for one week when I left my trap door open by mistake. Next thing I knew all six birds are in the yard. they got scared and flew off. That afternoon three came back. None had ever left my loft before that day so I got back half this gives you a fifty fifty chance. Never give up hope.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Big T said:


> Some will some will not. I got six new young birds when I first started. They had been in my loft for one week when I left my trap door open by mistake. Next thing I knew all six birds are in the yard. they got scared and flew off. That afternoon three came back. None had ever left my loft before that day so I got back half this gives you a fifty fifty chance. Never give up hope.
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony


wow really ... their first time they must be good


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

so are these birds born from your loft and how old are they ? and are they homers ?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> so are these birds born from your loft and how old are they ? and are they homers ?


none of them are born here but they been here and outside for a long time and yes they are homer i have a open loft they come and go as the please....


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

well my guess is if they have been there and out an about for a while they should stay ..cant garentee that they will come back thou if they havent taken to the air yet especially if a hawk chases them off as that really freaks birds out but if they have flown around in the skies for a while Im pretty sure they should stick around .


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> well my guess is if they have been there and out an about for a while they should stay ..cant garentee that they will come back thou if they havent taken to the air yet especially if a hawk chases them off as that really freaks birds out but if they have flown around in the skies for a while Im pretty sure they should stick around .


i mean they flew to the roof and walk around everywhere near the loft but never took to the sky before i have them for like 2.5 month now, if i try to train them to home can they still home well?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I tryed this with my birds one time, they were born
In my loft all they could do is see the outside never 
Been out. Took them 12 miles down the road in two
Days they were back in my loft. Now that's a homer
To me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

are these racing homers or just color breed homers ?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> are these racing homers or just color breed homers ?


racing homer


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, it is possible. My 2 months old baby bird got chased by a hawk, but came back on the third day. I haven't seen that bird flew yet before, but stayed on the roof during those times. I thought I lost it permanently, but it came back. That bird is a pure homer ( the parents I breed from George Simon's birds). So that baby bird ranged (went somewhere) before it got chance to route (fly around the loft), but came back. It must have a pretty good homing ability.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

so what do you mean by training your birds , I mean if they dont fly around chances are that if you take them down the road they wont come back ..but if they do fly around your house at least they have a better chance of coming back from a distance .


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

RodSD said:


> Yes, it is possible. My 2 months old baby bird got chased by a hawk, but came back on the third day. I haven't seen that bird flew yet before, but stayed on the roof during those times. I thought I lost it permanently, but it came back. That bird is a pure homer ( the parents I breed from George Simon's birds). So that baby bird ranged (went somewhere) before it got chance to route (fly around the loft), but came back. It must have a pretty good homing ability.


yea! very good homing ability


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Lovelace said:


> I tryed this with my birds one time, they were born
> In my loft all they could do is see the outside never
> Been out. Took them 12 miles down the road in two
> Days they were back in my loft. Now that's a homer
> To me.


12 mile! wow anylost?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> so what do you mean by training your birds , I mean if they dont fly around chances are that if you take them down the road they wont come back ..but if they do fly around your house at least they have a better chance of coming back from a distance .


i only train one of my black homer from the front of my house to the loft ..... this way of flying the homer cant even see the loft until he is above it . 
what do ya think ...kinda risky cause they cant see home, but that the only way i have ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

most people dont start road training their birds until they start routing when flying


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

How old are your birds? If they are 3 months or older they should be loft flying already. If they are 1 to 2 months and are still getting their feet wet then you shouldn't worry. As soon as they start flying they will know home. When they all start loft flying as a group then you can start road training them.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

You need to stop giving them open loft, and put them on a schedule, your bird must be either too spoiled or fat that is why they are not flying around your loft. To train your bird you need to have them routing around your loft atleast 2 to 3 months before you start training. I suggest flag them control the feeding ration and make them work before you feed them, never give feed or water outside the loft or your birds will never going to be disciplined enough to folow your call.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The training usually happen in steps. First you release your bird (before feeding) from a point where the loft is still very much in sight, repeated for a week from all co ordinate points (N-W-S-E). Then the next week the birds are released at somewhat the same distance from points where direct sight is not available to the loft, again from all four co-ordinates day by day. Week by week you can increase the distance and your birds will be trained good


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

1981 said:


> How old are your birds? If they are 3 months or older they should be loft flying already. If they are 1 to 2 months and are still getting their feet wet then you shouldn't worry. As soon as they start flying they will know home. When they all start loft flying as a group then you can start road training them.


most are 09 bird and som are older


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

soymi69 said:


> You need to stop giving them open loft, and put them on a schedule, your bird must be either too spoiled or fat that is why they are not flying around your loft. To train your bird you need to have them routing around your loft atleast 2 to 3 months before you start training. I suggest flag them control the feeding ration and make them work before you feed them, never give feed or water outside the loft or your birds will never going to be disciplined enough to folow your call.


they are not spoiled or fat like i said there are alot of trees.. i'll take picture of it soon.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

on top of the hill 







looking down from the hill







the wood behind the loft







the wood in front the loft


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

view from the loft up to the hill


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

picture is up!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great place


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> Great place


thanks it my be a great place but its not pigeon great to me


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, I dont see an issue in homing for pigeons because of the trees, also homing pigeons are heard to have many factors other than sight for homing


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> Well, I dont see an issue in homing for pigeons because of the trees, also homing pigeons are heard to have many factors other than sight for homing


really? wow never knew that


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

My loft is in the woods and a 300' hell just to the south of me. My birds dont have any trouble finding the loft. However I would not take them 12 miles down the road on their 1st toss, that is foolishness. Trian then out as others have posted here, one step at a time. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1045&pictureid=12207


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

It might be but if you won't to see what's good and what's not good.
Just my way of doing things, I won't birds that can find their way 
Home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if these bird were flown someplace else, chances are they will go back if they start flying or if they get chased by a preditor. it is risky letting out homers from another loft. so if you do not care if you lose one or all, then let them out and train them, but if you wish to keep them I would not let them out, but fly their young. if you want to do both, then don't complain if they come up missing, as you know the risk, no matter how small or big it may be.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, the trees and the hill will not make a difference. But you need to get the birds flying and routing before you try to take them down the road. To do that, you'll need to get them used to coming out twice a day, and being fed after each time.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, the trees and the hill will not make a difference. But you need to get the birds flying and routing before you try to take them down the road. To do that, you'll need to get them used to coming out twice a day, and being fed after each time.


may i ask why?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Having them on a feeding and flying schedule will get them in shape and motivate them to fly. Otherwise, they are likely to get very lazy and just mope around outside without any productive flying.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

blongboy said:


> really? wow never knew that


Yep, my loft is down in a hole and the view is blocked by my house on one side, a hill to the north and trees behind it. It faces southwest but that is even a hill to get out and my birds home well. The training is for exercise and practice homing. The Homing is an instinct. You train to develop the wings, muscles and memory. Also so they learn the dangers around your loft. The more you practice the more they get use to it and are less likely to fly off in a panic and get lost.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Also remember, Homers Home because they like it. Treat your birds bad and you will lose more birds. Overcrouding will cause birds to find a new home. Catching a young bird not use to being handled and stuffing him in a crate will cause enough fear of you to cause him not to want to home. You train so they get use to you, crate, and releasing. You also train so they learn landmarks, develop muscle, endurance, as well as the desire to trap. The Homing is already there. The training is as much for you as it is for the birds. You take them out slowly in a circle so they learn their area as they Home to develop speed. You take them out farther so they fly straight back home. Do too much too fast and you have more losses. The losses may not be due to homing but due to a weak bird getting caught by the hawks, wires, cars; or fear to come back home. The best homers are ones handled and show no fear of the owners. Sure they do not want to be caught but once caught they seem calm during the ordeal.

Understand,
Tony

Tony


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Big t I agree 100% there is no better way to discribe it happy home.
Even happer birds home faster, that's why I give them their freedom.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Having them on a feeding and flying schedule will get them in shape and motivate them to fly. Otherwise, they are likely to get very lazy and just mope around outside without any productive flying.


o really ? ...how about my breeder dont they need food to feed the young?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If the breeders are in another loft/cage from the flying birds, then you can give them all the food they want. If they are all in the same loft, then once you call them in, give them all they can eat in 20 minutes, then take the food out of the loft. That is enough time for the parents to fill up the babies and eat for themselves. A lot of people say feeding schedules are much better for breeders than having food in there 24/7 anyway. But then again a lot of people think the opposite.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If the breeders are in another loft/cage from the flying birds, then you can give them all the food they want. If they are all in the same loft, then once you call them in, give them all they can eat in 20 minutes, then take the food out of the loft. That is enough time for the parents to fill up the babies and eat for themselves. A lot of people say feeding schedules are much better for breeders than having food in there 24/7 anyway. But then again a lot of people think the opposite.


Question--If one of the parents are sitting on the eggs or young, and they don't come down to eat, won't they go hungry?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine come off the nest for a couple minutes to get a quick drink and food. Either that, or the one off the nest eats, then they switch places.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mine don't. The one on the nest would go hungry. And I do have one male who really doesn't share the nesting as he should, so it is unlikely that his mate would be off the nest for the afternoon feeding either. I think birds who are breeding should have food 24/7.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Mine come off the nest for a couple minutes to get a quick drink and food. Either that, or the one off the nest eats, then they switch places.


Same here, both birds will come off the nest to eat. If you are really worried about it feed two times a day; once early or late so the male will eat, and once after 10am or before 5 pm so the female can eat. But the birds will learn.

It is better to feed at set times then to always have food in the loft. Main reason is sickness. Rats and mice carry diseases, to always have food in the loft is to invite rodents. Two, poop is the number one reason birds can get sick. If you always have food in the loft then the birds will tend to hang out by it and poop in it. If you always remove after feeding then there is nothing to hang around or poop in.

Second reason is training. Food is the number one source to train homers. With it I can train my birds to trap at my command. Without it they enter the loft when they want not when I want.

But hey, to each their own,
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Mine don't. The one on the nest would go hungry. And I do have one male who really doesn't share the nesting as he should, so it is unlikely that his mate would be off the nest for the afternoon feeding either. I think birds who are breeding should have food 24/7.


Trust me, the female may wait a day or two but if she gets hungry enough she will eat when you feed them.

Tony


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe mine don't because they know they don't have to. Maybe they would learn if they had to.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If the breeders are in another loft/cage from the flying birds, then you can give them all the food they want. If they are all in the same loft, then once you call them in, give them all they can eat in 20 minutes, then take the food out of the loft. That is enough time for the parents to fill up the babies and eat for themselves. A lot of people say feeding schedules are much better for breeders than having food in there 24/7 anyway. But then again a lot of people think the opposite.


ok i'll try your way for a week and see what happen ..but how would i make them take to the sky?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Maybe mine don't because they know they don't have to. Maybe they would learn if they had to.


Yes, mine did. They had no choice and they didn't starve.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, my old birds, which I let raise a round, are used to the feeding schedule so that may be why they know to eat when it's time. The breeders however, do have food all the time, or the get cranky  Heck, they get cranky with a bowl full of food, if they've eaten all the 'good' stuff already, haha.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, my old birds, which I let raise a round, are used to the feeding schedule so that may be why they know to eat when it's time. The breeders however, do have food all the time, or the get cranky  Heck, they get cranky with a bowl full of food, if they've eaten all the 'good' stuff already, haha.


that so true my homer like only whole corn!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

got any idea to get my birds flying ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can start releasing them in your yard  That's what I do with my young birds after they've been out of the loft for a little while. I start not far from the loft, in plain sight of it, then get farther and farther away. By the end (for me, about a week and a half), I release them up at our garden, which is by the road and uphill from the loft, so they can't see it until they get up in the air. Also by this time, they've made a somewhat decent kit formation, although they still have some confusion on who's following who in which direction 

If you 'make' them fly, then soon they will have to fly when they come out. Sort of like people who work out or run all the time. After a while it's hard for them to go without doing that activity. Not only because it's a habit (and something they enjoy), but because those muscles need to be worked and energy needs to be burnt.
When your birds get in shape, they should gladly take off and fly when you let them out. However, old birds just don't like to fly as much. As young birds, I can let them out and they'll go directly to the sky as soon as I open the door. But even as yearlings now, they're too preoccupied with flirting to want to fly very much at a time  And my two 2 year olds down there with them, will take off, make their rounds, and come straight back to the loft, trapping automatically. They'll stop for a while if they aren't mated up, but otherwise they just go right in. Guess they're afraid someone will steal their territory, haha  Or maybe it's just by habit after two years of training, and they know the early bird gets the worm first.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

today i let 5 bird out 5 house down ...one came home.... ya think the rest got lost? .... it not that far away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If they were put in to your loft at an older age, they may not home as well... also, never fly birds that are on real eggs to hatch and or squabs, if one does not come home, then it leaves only one to feed and raise the young... If they are on fake eggs no problems of course. really the best way to settle homers is if they are just weaned and then brought to your loft, 30 to 40 days old. or squabs that were hatched at your loft will call your loft home. Im I missing something? or are you letting older birds out from another loft?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> If they were put in to your loft at an older age, they may not home as well... also, never fly birds that are on real eggs to hatch and or squabs, if one does not come home, then it leaves only one to feed and raise the young... If they are on fake eggs no problems of course. really the best way to settle homers is if they are just weaned and then brought to your loft, 30 to 40 days old. or squabs that were hatched at your loft will call your loft home. Im I missing something? or are you letting older birds out from another loft?


ok noone told me that old homer wont home will in a new home! ...but good to know , not i have lost 2 blacks and one white....lucky my saddle homer came home he have babys to feed!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's why they call them homers. They will usually try to home back to their old home if they were flown from there. Where did you get them from? Check with them and see if they show up. Hope they're not lost.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> ok noone told me that old homer wont home will in a new home! ...but good to know , not i have lost 2 blacks and one white....lucky my saddle homer came home he have babys to feed!


I was beginning to feel like a broken record and thought I missed something..lol..... things to remember, do not fly older homers not from your loft. do not let ANY birds out that are on eggs or raising babies. fly only young that you have bought or adopted at 30 or 40 days old, or that have hatched at your loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I was beginning to feel like a broken record and thought I missed something..lol..... things to remember, do not fly older homers not from your loft. do not let ANY birds out that are on eggs or raising babies. fly only young that you have bought or adopted at 30 or 40 days old, or that have hatched at your loft.


Well just keep playing that record, because I guess there are still some that need to hear it.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> That's why they call them homers. They will usually try to home back to their old home if they were flown from there. Where did you get them from? Check with them and see if they show up. Hope they're not lost.


i bought them from kc pigeon .... he's out of my state far out..he also told me they never been flew before


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well..............I'm really sorry about them not coming back, but don't give up hope. They still may come back. You just never know. It is much better when you train them young, before they can fly too far. I hope you get them back.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Well..............I'm really sorry about them not coming back, but don't give up hope. They still may come back. You just never know. It is much better when you train them young, before they can fly too far. I hope you get them back.


i have a feeling they are will be back home


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope they will be back. If you insist on releasing old birds, then do it after they have raised one round of babies. The second round you may substitute dummy eggs (e.g. wooden egg, plastic egg, or boiled eggs) so they wont hatch. You do that just in case the parents don't return. You are creating some reason or motivation for those adult birds to return. 

In my experience even releasing young birds or raised at your loft is not guaranteed that they can return. Nevertheless you will have greater chance of birds staying put if they are flown (released) when they are young.

Because you insisted on releasing them, I would have recommended just releasing them in front of your house. Basically you are supposed to let them fly on their own first in their loft. Tossing will come later.

The bird that returned has homing ability and probably is the better of the group. There is still chance that they can come back. But if they don't come back in 5 days the probability of them coming back is not good.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

RodSD said:


> I hope they will be back. If you insist on releasing old birds, then do it after they have raised one round of babies. The second round you may substitute dummy eggs (e.g. wooden egg, plastic egg, or boiled eggs) so they wont hatch. You do that just in case the parents don't return. You are creating some reason or motivation for those adult birds to return.
> 
> In my experience even releasing young birds or raised at your loft is not guaranteed that they can return. Nevertheless you will have greater chance of birds staying put if they are flown (released) when they are young.
> 
> ...


yea they been with me for 3 month or more now they never took to the sky ..dont know why.... i do train toss them from my house it works fine but this time is just a few house down .... they have not return.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope you did notice the earlier reply

_"The training usually happen in steps. First you release your bird (before feeding) from a point where the loft is still very much in sight, repeated for a week from all co ordinate points (N-W-S-E). Then the next week the birds are released at somewhat the same distance from points where direct sight is not available to the loft, again from all four co-ordinates day by day. Week by week you can increase the distance and your birds will be trained good "_


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> I hope you did notice the earlier reply
> 
> _"The training usually happen in steps. First you release your bird (before feeding) from a point where the loft is still very much in sight, repeated for a week from all co ordinate points (N-W-S-E). Then the next week the birds are released at somewhat the same distance from points where direct sight is not available to the loft, again from all four co-ordinates day by day. Week by week you can increase the distance and your birds will be trained good "_


yea i did that a few week back in front of the house


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they haven't been flying around the loft on their own, then taking them down the road is like a death sentence in most cases. You need to get them regularly flying/routing before releasing anywhere but your property.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If they haven't been flying around the loft on their own, then taking them down the road is like a death sentence in most cases. You need to get them regularly flying/routing before releasing anywhere but your property.


that the point they wont fly around my loft ....so i start training in sight of the loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> that the point they wont fly around my loft ....so i start training in sight of the loft


THE POINT IS .....DO NOT FLY OLDER HOMERS NOT FROM YOUR LOFT. TRAIN YOUNG ONES 30 TO 40 DAYS OLD , AT 7 OR 8 WEEKS YOU CAN LET THEM OUT AFTER YOU HAVE TRAINED THEM TO COME TO YOUR FEED CALL, WHEN THEY FLY OR ROUTE THEN YOU CAN START ROAD TRAINING.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> THE POINT IS .....DO NOT FLY OLDER HOMERS NOT FROM YOUR LOFT. TRAIN YOUNG ONES 30 TO 40 DAYS OLD , AT 7 OR 8 WEEKS YOU CAN LET THEM OUT AFTER YOU HAVE TRAINED THEM TO COME TO YOUR FEED CALL, WHEN THEY FLY OR ROUTE THEN YOU CAN START ROAD TRAINING.


Play it again Sam.........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Play it again Sam.........


LOL................


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Look, new birds and young birds. First teach them to a food call. I use a cow bell. Each and everytime I feed them I ring the bell. I then give them ten to twenty minutes to eat before I remove the food. After I got them coming to the sound of the bell I will loft fly and trap train. Teach them to trap at the sound of the bell to eat. I do not care if they are routing until they learn to trap on command. Then I will catch them, crate them, and set them just outside the loft by the trap. Give them five to ten to calm down them I put feed in the loft and release them while ringing the bell. If they loft fly them I give them about thirty minutes to an hour before I ring and feed. If I crate I feed, ring then release. I want them to fly strait into the loft from the crate. Note so far in all this training I have not gone down the road yet. If you plan to race or release the birds must know to trap ASAP. Only and Only after the birds get use to, traping to the bell, being stuck in a crate, being handled by me, and being released many times in sight of the loft do I begin to road train. During this time their wings get stronger, their memory of the loft location gets better, their trust in me gets better and their homing gets refined. As I do this I release from the crate and loft fly about 50/50. It takes two to three months before I hit the road a half mile. I lose less birds this way. But then again, I learned the hard way. I guess you have a right to figure it out yourself.

Tony


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Big T said:


> Look, new birds and young birds. First teach them to a food call. I use a cow bell. Each and everytime I feed them I ring the bell. I then give them ten to twenty minutes to eat before I remove the food. After I got them coming to the sound of the bell I will loft fly and trap train. Teach them to trap at the sound of the bell to eat. I do not care if they are routing until they learn to trap on command. Then I will catch them, crate them, and set them just outside the loft by the trap. Give them five to ten to calm down them I put feed in the loft and release them while ringing the bell. If they loft fly them I give them about thirty minutes to an hour before I ring and feed. If I crate I feed, ring then release. I want them to fly strait into the loft from the crate. Note so far in all this training I have not gone down the road yet. If you plan to race or release the birds must know to trap ASAP. Only and Only after the birds get use to, traping to the bell, being stuck in a crate, being handled by me, and being released many times in sight of the loft do I begin to road train. During this time their wings get stronger, their memory of the loft location gets better, their trust in me gets better and their homing gets refined. As I do this I release from the crate and loft fly about 50/50. It takes two to three months before I hit the road a half mile. I lose less birds this way. But then again, I learned the hard way. I guess you have a right to figure it out yourself.
> 
> Tony


yea i think so too ..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If there is one lesson that you are going to learn is that you are not supposed to "force" something on a bird. It should also give you comfort that you now know whether the birds that you acquired still have "homing" ability. The one that returned still has homing ability.

One more thing. Did you go back to the release site? Sometimes when birds get lost, they go back where you released them. One time I tossed these 3 birds for the first time about 3/4 mile from home. I saw them almost reaching my loft, but made a u-turn and went back to the release site. They somehow can't figure out which is home. They were gone on and off for the next 5 days. In the end one got killed by a hawk according to a witness, but I was able to retrieved the other 2 birds by catching them from the release site. It seems that these birds lost their homing ability. They just fly around my loft here now and they don't get toss. Obviously they don't breed either. I don't want their gene to pass through. What is puzzling is that one of the nestmates(brother) of these non-homing birds is one of my good ones. The brother is fast and usually the first one to go back home during toss. I suppose that the brother inherited everything! LOL!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blongboy said:


> yea i think so too ..


but always do what is in the best interest of the birds. you can learn from others BEFORE you do anything that may endanger your birds lives.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

RodSD said:


> If there is one lesson that you are going to learn is that you are not supposed to "force" something on a bird. It should also give you comfort that you now know whether the birds that you acquired still have "homing" ability. The one that returned still has homing ability.
> 
> One more thing. Did you go back to the release site? Sometimes when birds get lost, they go back where you released them. One time I tossed these 3 birds for the first time about 3/4 mile from home. I saw them almost reaching my loft, but made a u-turn and went back to the release site. They somehow can't figure out which is home. They were gone on and off for the next 5 days. In the end one got killed by a hawk according to a witness, but I was able to retrieved the other 2 birds by catching them from the release site. It seems that these birds lost their homing ability. They just fly around my loft here now and they don't get toss. Obviously they don't breed either. I don't want their gene to pass through. What is puzzling is that one of the nestmates(brother) of these non-homing birds is one of my good ones. The brother is fast and usually the first one to go back home during toss. I suppose that the brother inherited everything! LOL!


yea i went by ...it's only next door LOL ...i feel bad for them but in the same way i think they might have very weak homing ability my in the other hand did fine so i'm going to buy more bird from the person i bought the saddle. 

homingpigeonsforsale.com rule! lol


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

blongboy said:


> yea i went by ...it's only next door LOL ...i feel bad for them but in the same way i think they might have very weak homing ability my in the other hand did fine so i'm going to buy more bird from the person i bought the saddle. homingpigeonsforsale.com rule! lol


I haven't check the site out, but the name of the website alone spells a red flag. Peddling pigeon is not a way of getting a good stock from. I would be aware. Join a club and maybe you will be offer better birds if you plan to race. Plus you save on shipping.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

1981 said:


> I haven't check the site out, but the name of the website alone spells a red flag. Peddling pigeon is not a way of getting a good stock from. I would be aware. Join a club and maybe you will be offer better birds if you plan to race. Plus you save on shipping.


that true but i want to race saddle now or blacks


----------

